
How I Stop iOS7 from Using Up My Data Quota - rvbd
http://www.codingepiphany.com/2013/10/03/stop-ios7-using-data-quota/
======
rvbd
I hope this helps others and prevent them from getting massive data usage
bills. I was pretty surprised when my provider SMS-ed me saying that I have 5
MB left on my quota when I just bought 700MB data allotment in that very
morning.

